# The slow cooker/crock pot



## DF (Jan 26, 2019)

This is one of the best ways to cook ever.  If you don’t like to cook & hate meal prep ect... give it a shot.  I do like to cook but have to be in the mood.  Cooking with a crockpot couldn’t be easier.  A simple prep the night before & turn it in before work.  When you get home it’s all done.  One of the best things about these coolers is you can get cheap & very lean meat.  When you cook it slow for 10 hours it just falls apart.  You can make just about anything.  There are tons of recipes online.  I love to make chili,  pot roast & even made ribs that came out great.  Give it a go!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

I use mine all the time. The other day it was a whole Turkey breast.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

Hell yes.  Even eye of round will fall apart!


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Hell yes.  Even eye of round will fall apart!



What about round eye? Will I fall apart?


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 26, 2019)

Instant pot for the win...will cook whole roasts in 45 mins .


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

I got a few recipe  books i will post for this magical enigma


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> What about round eye? Will I fall apart?



yes, but you have to pound it first.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 26, 2019)

My wife does all the cooking and loves the crock pot
I


----------



## Viduus (Jan 26, 2019)

Robdjents said:


> Instant pot for the win...will cook whole roasts in 45 mins .



This made tip steak edible for me. Discount meat for the win...


----------



## DF (Jan 26, 2019)

https://www.mccormick.com/recipes/main-dishes/slow-cooker-chili

This is the chili recipe I use.  I do put in cayenne & jalapeños to spice it up.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 26, 2019)

It's funny, I started crocking about a month ago!  Love it, easy, and amazing.  I've done 3 briskets that turned out amazeballs!!!  These things are awesome, I'll be doing in it today!!!  And yes, lots of easy recipes on line.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2019)

4-5 boneless chicken breasts with a large bottle of Wishbone buffalo ranch dressing. Makes great sandwiches. Also freezes well and great for meal preps.

Trust me


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 26, 2019)

Oddly, I have used the crock pot to meal-prep overnight.  Put everything on in the evening, then when I wake up the next morning, pack into containers.  Bring one to work, refrigerate or freeze the rest.

Now I've added a sous vide cooker, an instant pot, and a Fagor stove top pressure cooker to my arsenal.  My only excuse for not meal prepping or eating healthy is sheer laziness.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 26, 2019)

I use mine a lot. Red beans and smoked sausage are one of my favorites. Between the slow cooker and my rice cooker its life made easy!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> yes, but you have to pound it first.



thats what she said


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2019)

Yaya said:


> My wife does all the cooking and loves the cock, jackpot !
> I



she sounds wonderful


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 26, 2019)

Not a huge fan of the crock pot. But the pressure cooker was a game changer.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

anybody ever use Stubbs bbq sauce?  man this stuff is delicious. one of best I've had.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 26, 2019)

Got the wife an instapot for Christmas, thing is great, do while sweet potatoes in like 15 mins. Haven’t really used it to cook much else but she uses it all the time.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> anybody ever use Stubbs bbq sauce?  man this stuff is delicious. one of best I've had.



hell yes!!!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> anybody ever use Stubbs bbq sauce?  man this stuff is delicious. one of best I've had.



A few times a week! Love it!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

Lunches for the next couple days


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Lunches for the next couple days



Haha pepperchini makes my scalp sweat


----------



## Elivo (Jan 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Haha pepperchini makes my scalp sweat



Love those things!!! Great with pizza


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Got the wife an instapot for Christmas, thing is great, do while sweet potatoes in like 15 mins. Haven’t really used it to cook much else but she uses it all the time.


Man hard boiled eggs, rice, meats, soups, errythang


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 27, 2019)

You guys have given me some good ideas.  I usually stick to ham and beans and roast with carrots and potatoes.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 27, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> You guys have given me some good ideas.  I usually stick to ham and beans and roast with carrots and potatoes.



I do roast carrots and potatoes a lot too. Steak tips with carrots and potatoes kick ass too! I cook all kinds of different things in mine.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 27, 2019)

here is a mega link for 1000 days of instant pot recipes

its an epub book not a pdf so have an epub reader

https://mega.nz/#!79ZjRKTT!0i6q11qIWzI_4e6LKHN6n-Ygat0ZF9K9AsfZ8aWk-60


let me know if it works


----------



## stonetag (Jan 27, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> You guys have given me some good ideas.  I usually stick to ham and beans and roast with carrots and potatoes.



Ham hocks and beans my friend, rib sticking for sure.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 27, 2019)

Crock pot sushi is my fav, got the recipe from Yayas girl


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Crock pot sushi is my fav, got the recipe from Yayas girl


I heard she looks like john goodman


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 27, 2019)

Instapot is awesome ... all the benefits of the crockpot in 1/5th the time ...

As an example hard boiled eggs in 5 minutes ... I eat 3 hard boiled eggs 4 times per week with a cup of fruit ... simply awesome!


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok I'm interested.....
Which instapot do you guys have


----------



## j2048b (Jan 28, 2019)

Uktra.....need a small one for the rv as well


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 28, 2019)

Insta pots are the best. I have 2. The first i picked up at wal mart, I didn’t realize it was only 3 quarts. Way too small. 
I ordered an 8 quart from amazon and it is awesome. 
I still use my old school crock pot a couple times a month.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 29, 2019)

View attachment 7267

Old school crock pot with 3lbs of roast, garlic, onion and purple potatoes.  Leave on high overnight and roast falls apart easily. Put this over rice and damn it's good eating!


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just ordered the insta pot duo plus 8qt


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 29, 2019)

RustyShackelford said:


> Insta pots are the best. I have 2. The first i picked up at wal mart, I didn’t realize it was only 3 quarts. Way too small.
> I ordered an 8 quart from amazon and it is awesome.
> I still use my old school crock pot a couple times a month.



That smaller one is the perfect size for making brown rice or steel cut oats!


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 1, 2019)

So how do you figure out how long to cook things for?
Because its also a pressure cooker it cooks much faster than a regular crockpot
Trial and error?
Just keep an eye on it?


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Instant pot is like $60 on sale right now and worth every penny!  I’ll post up some recipes that are quick and simple.  Make three days  worth of meals in 10 minutes of prep and 45 min in the cooker


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 3, 2019)

maxmuscle1 said:


> Instant pot is like $60 on sale right now and worth every penny!  I’ll post up some recipes that are quick and simple.  Make three days  worth of meals in 10 minutes of prep and 45 min in the cooker





Searching for this on amazon right now


----------



## DF (Feb 5, 2019)

I made Jambalaya for the Super Bowl.  It came out great!!


----------



## stanley (Feb 5, 2019)

just put beef and veg in my slow cooker .on high for 5 hours .
it will be ready when I get home happydays
https://imgur.com/oqfuBRM


----------



## BrotherJ (Feb 6, 2019)

Currently have chili in the slow cooker for tonight - 
Ground beef, onions, green pepper, corn, mushrooms, and a big can of crushed tomatoes - spices include chili powder, garlic, paprika, cayenne, brown sugar, oregano, and salt/pepper. Cook on low for 8 hours and serve with sour cream and cheese. When I have some I like to add in a splash of whiskey too.


----------

